# Problems in switching from Bord Gáis to ESB



## Brooklyn (26 May 2011)

I switched to ESB after their recent price drop and just received my final Bord Gáis bill. It is based on an estimated reading which is significantly above the actual reading. Neither company will take responsibility for making the adjustment. I've been back and forth between the two and they keep telling me it's the other company's problem.

Has anyone else had this problem? How do I get it sorted out?


----------



## gipimann (26 May 2011)

When you switched, did you not supply a reading?   I recently switched to ESB using their online system and was asked to enter readings for both gas and electric meters.  I've also received my final Bord Gais gas bill an the reading matches the one I gave to ESB.


----------



## Brooklyn (27 May 2011)

Yes I gave ESB a final reading, so there's no reason for Bord Gáis to be using an estimated reading, but they insist they're using the one ESB gave them and they can't change it unless ESB gives them another one, while ESB insists that it's only Bord Gáis who can change my Bord Gáis bill!

I got on to the Energy Regulator consumer line and gave them the information and they are supposed to get back to me, but I haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## MANTO (27 May 2011)

Brooklyn said:


> Yes I gave ESB a final reading, so there's no reason for Bord Gáis to be using an estimated reading, but they insist they're using the one ESB gave them and they can't change it unless ESB gives them another one, while ESB insists that it's only Bord Gáis who can change my Bord Gáis bill!
> 
> I got on to the Energy Regulator consumer line and gave them the information and they are supposed to get back to me, but I haven't heard back from them yet.


 
It is definitely the responsibilty of ESB. The incoming supplier must provide all details to the outgoing supplier - make a complaint to ESB as there is no reason why they cannot send a correction read.


----------



## Brooklyn (27 May 2011)

Yeah I have made a complaint, the problem is they won't do anything...


----------



## corkrebel (30 May 2011)

ESB have their own page on Boards why not go there, they seem to be very  proactive, plus its kind of in the public eye and if they are at fault they will presumably have to act.Just my two cents 

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=1349


----------



## Lei86 (30 May 2011)

is there a significant difference in the price between the two now?


----------



## corkrebel (30 May 2011)

I gather ESB is cheapest for domestic electricity, but where they are pushing is the dual fuel thing where you get your gas from them as well.
 They are 6% off the BGE domestic price. I think its sort of pay back ESB couldnt compete on electricity price as they were regulated. Now BGE cant compete on price of gas as they are regulated. I would check out Flogas though just to get a quote.


----------

